# Grilled fish tacos! They are Delicious!



## Russ757 (Apr 5, 2010)

After having our first meat haul, we invited the family over to have some fish tacos and they were out of this world! Recipes is a little "*******" measured sp forgive me for not having exact measurements, just add more of what you like or less of what you dont. Try it and let me know what you think!
Ingredients 
Pico de gallo (home made or store bought, either works)
1-2lbs of your fish of choice (I prefer trout)
4-8 Fresh Limes
Chipotle Ranch Sauce
Shredded Cabbage
Garlic salt
Tony's 
Cayenne pepper
Chipotle
Cumin (dont be afraid to add alot of this)
Paprika
Black pepper

Steps:
1. Marinate fish with lime juice and garlic salt on top. Let sit for 30mins but not too long or you may be making ceviche LOL!
2. Mix spices named above. I personally add a good amount of chipotle, cumin, and cayanne to add a latin taste
3. Coat both sides to your liking of spices and put in a HOT skillet with a drizzle of olive oil
4. Cook one side for 2minutes and flip other side and cook for 1minute. Careful with thin fish it may only take a minute per side. If pan is hot enough it will make a nice crispy layer
5. Warm up tortillas, add fish pico and cabbage then drizzle chipotle ranch sauce (HEB brand is almost as good as home made) on top and post how you like it!

Try it!
Russ


----------



## funewgy (Apr 1, 2005)

I guess nobody liked it ? Just kidding. Recipe sounds great, I might try it this weekend! Thanks for posting.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

I tried it . All except the pico . Was very good .


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

What area of HEB did you find the chipotle ranch sauce? Sounds good..fish tacos tomorrow .


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Water,

Probably by the bags of salad in the cold section.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

waterwolf said:


> What area of HEB did you find the chipotle ranch sauce? Sounds good..fish tacos tomorrow .


It's a salad dressing, find it on the shelf by other salad dressings.


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

sounds good to me gonna try it one day with a big ol mess of croaker fillets


----------



## bollomb (Apr 23, 2013)

sound good ima give it a try


----------

